# Roger Page British cyclocross rider 1960s 70s



## Brummie53 (15 Jul 2020)

Hi 
Does anyone have any information about Roger Page? Back in the late 60s I was an apprentice decorator for Birmingham council and Roger was a Carpenter ( I guess he was about 30/40s then). I got chatting to him and he was a keen cyclist and I believe he may have been a British champion. He used to cycle in from his home in Hurley North Warwickshire to whichever site we were working on as part of his training. No professionals back then! 
I was told that he left the council to open a cycle shop in Cotteridge in Birmingham and would be interested to know more about his cycling career.
Regards
Brummie53


----------



## Sharky (15 Jul 2020)

I remember the name. I think he was over shadowed by John Atkin, but he was a good rider. 

Found this video of the 1969 cyclo cross championship. 


View: https://youtu.be/tO54cRsvO5Y


----------



## Brummie53 (15 Jul 2020)

Thanks Sharky much appreciated


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Jul 2020)

I used the shop regularly (it was at the Kings Norton end of Stirchley, on the Pershore Road). It was very good and he could get anything done - I used to get frames enamelled for £30! Long gone, sadly.


----------



## Brummie53 (18 Jul 2020)

Thanks rogerzilla. Do you know how long Roger was there for?


----------



## rogerzilla (18 Jul 2020)

I only lived in Stirchley for two years but he was still there when I moved in 1993. There are a load of flats there now.


----------



## Brummie53 (19 Jul 2020)

Thanks rogerzilla


----------



## matiz (22 Jul 2020)

Roger was a top rider but as @Sharkey says was overshadowed at the time like we all were by the practically unbeatable John Atkins and the other Coventry lad Chris Dodd, I raced against them a few times (when I say raced I mean followed them round at a respectful distance) I do remember Roger winning the Midland championship, I think it was at Aldersley stadium Wolverhampton.


----------



## rogerzilla (23 Jul 2020)

http://www.cyclingarchives.com/coureurfiche.php?coureurid=21956

He died quite young (in 1999, at 62). Interesting that he rode Beacon RCC events in the 60s, because he put me in touch with the club in the early 90s. It was a rather small club then - it's huge nowadays. I was usually the one eating a Mars Bar at the back of Sunday runs on my old 10-speed (by which I mean 2 x 5, kids).


----------



## Brummie53 (24 Jul 2020)

Thanks Matiz and Rogerzilla, good to see some of Roger’s achievements over the years.


----------

